# Marathon S A R



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Has anybody got a Marathon SAR? I would be interested in your views on it. Its another that has crossed my mind recently


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent got one but Ive noticed on other forums it does cause some debate.... Some people (MWR forum ) love it, but others (TZ) claim its way overpriced for its spec.....how much is it BTW?

I do like it but there are lots of watches in this 'style'

I personaly dont like cyclopses.....or is it cyclopi?









Jason


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jason they seem to be Â£250 -Â£270 compared to the CWC Date Auto at Â£399 and the PRS-11 at Â£195. The price seems reasonable IMO.

I am quite partial to a cyclop myself









Dont know much about the specs in comparison, the argument between MWR and TZ-UK was so polarised it wasnt much use









Foggy???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bring on the Foggster!!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello John

I've got one of the original batch of SAR's. Chunky well built watches, although pretty crap on the original nylon strap - too heavy for these IMHO. I bought the SAR bracelet for mine, and it transformed the watch - much better balanced on the wrist, and a nice bracelet too. Movement is the ever reliable ETA 2824 (from memory). Crystal is sapphire.

As for the "problems" - well we've all heard the bezel insert misalignment problem. Easy enough fix, so not a huge problem, but I can understand that people would refer them to line up correctly in the first place. I'm sure this has been rectified in later SAR's.

For the price, I don't think they're bad value. Trouble is finding one already in the UK, otherwise you need to factor in customs fess, VAT etc.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Foggy!


----------

